# {}   كيف تتم عملية تصحيح البصر بالليزر ؟؟ الشرح بالصور



## Meriamty (19 أبريل 2008)

* 









كيف تتم عملية تصحيح البصر بالليزر؟ 

​​*​


*[FONT=tahoma,arial,helvetica,sans-serif]1[/FONT] 

[FONT=tahoma,arial,helvetica,sans-serif]تبدأ عملية الليزك بوضع المشرط الإلكتروني على العين وتثبيته بدقة. 

[/FONT] 
[FONT=tahoma,arial,helvetica,sans-serif]



[/FONT] 
*
*[FONT=tahoma,arial,helvetica,sans-serif]2[/FONT] *
*
[FONT=tahoma,arial,helvetica,sans-serif]بتحريك المشرط الإلكتروني في اتجاه السهم يتم ازالة الغشاء الرقيق الذي يغطي القرنية.[/FONT] *​*
[FONT=tahoma,arial,helvetica,sans-serif]



[/FONT] 

[FONT=tahoma,arial,helvetica,sans-serif]3[/FONT] 

[FONT=tahoma,arial,helvetica,sans-serif]يقوم الطبيب بازالة الغشاء بواسطة ملقط معقم ووضعه جانباً لتكون القرنية معرضة لاشعة الليزر للمرحلة التالية.[/FONT] 

[FONT=tahoma,arial,helvetica,sans-serif]



[/FONT] 

[FONT=tahoma,arial,helvetica,sans-serif]4[/FONT] 

[FONT=tahoma,arial,helvetica,sans-serif]يتم تسليط أشعة الإكزيمر ليزر داخل أنسجة القرنية والتي تكون محسوبة بعدد محدد لازالة السمك المطلوب من سطح القرنية.[/FONT] 

[FONT=tahoma,arial,helvetica,sans-serif]



[/FONT] 

[FONT=tahoma,arial,helvetica,sans-serif]5[/FONT] 

[FONT=tahoma,arial,helvetica,sans-serif]تتم العملية بإعادة الغشاء الرقيق مكانه كما كان قبل العملية.[/FONT]

[FONT=tahoma,arial,helvetica,sans-serif]



[/FONT] 



[FONT=tahoma,arial,helvetica,sans-serif]



[/FONT] 


[FONT=tahoma,arial,helvetica,sans-serif]جهاز القطع الإلكتروني من انتاج شركة visx[/FONT] 



[FONT=tahoma,arial,helvetica,sans-serif]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/FONT] 


[FONT=tahoma,arial,helvetica,sans-serif]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 [/FONT]



[FONT=tahoma,arial,helvetica,sans-serif]في هذه الموقع عرض فيديو لعملية ليزك تتضمن مرحلة ازالة الغشاء وتسليط الليزر واعادة الغشاء.[/FONT] 

[FONT=tahoma,arial,helvetica,sans-serif]



[/FONT] 


[FONT=tahoma,arial,helvetica,sans-serif]http://www.lasersite.com/video/lasik.mpg[/FONT] 


[FONT=tahoma,arial,helvetica,sans-serif]مشاكل ممكن ان تحدث[/FONT] 
[FONT=tahoma,arial,helvetica,sans-serif] 
كأي عملية جرحية فإن هناك بعض المشاكل التي من الممكن ان تحدث خلال مراحل العملية مثلاً في مرحلة قطع غشاء القرنية وبالرغم من انه جهاز عالي الدقة والتطور الا ان قد تكون عملية القطع غير مكتملة مما قد يسبب تأخير العملية لفترة تزيد عن 3 اشهر لحين التحام الغشاء مرة اخرى او ان تكون عملية القطع اعمق من الطلوب ولو ان هذا نادرا حدوثه او ان القطع كان غير منتظم او ان اعادة الغشاء لم يكن في المكان الاصلي تماماً. كما انه من الممكن ان تحدث بعض المشاكل خلال تسليط اشعة الليزر فقد يحدث ان تكون كمية الليزر اكثر او اقل من المطلوب بالضبط كما انه من الممكن ان يحرك المريض عينه اثناء الليزر كل هذه احتمالات نادرة الحدوث لان العملية يسبقها فحص دقيق جداً لتحديد دقيق لكل متعلقات العملية.[/FONT]

​* 

منقووووووووووووووول


----------



## ارووجة (22 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: {}   كيف تتم عملية تصحيح البصر بالليزر ؟؟ الشرح بالصور*

ميرسي عالمعلوماات المفيدة
ربنا يباركك اختي ^_^


----------



## just member (26 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: {}   كيف تتم عملية تصحيح البصر بالليزر ؟؟ الشرح بالصور*

*منتهى الجمال ها المعلومات ​*


----------



## Meriamty (12 مايو 2008)

*رد على: {}   كيف تتم عملية تصحيح البصر بالليزر ؟؟ الشرح بالصور*



ارووجة قال:


> ميرسي عالمعلوماات المفيدة
> ربنا يباركك اختي ^_^












​


----------



## Meriamty (12 مايو 2008)

*رد على: {}   كيف تتم عملية تصحيح البصر بالليزر ؟؟ الشرح بالصور*



jojo_ch3 قال:


> *منتهى الجمال ها المعلومات ​*













​


----------



## جُرُوحْ (12 مايو 2008)

*رد على: {}   كيف تتم عملية تصحيح البصر بالليزر ؟؟ الشرح بالصور*

*ميرسي عالمعلوماات المفيدة والمهمة 
وعندى تنبية بخصوص تصحيح الابصار مش كل ما نسمع عن مركز تصحيح الابصار 
ننخدع مش كل شخص نظره يبقى التصحيح او ينفع يعمل العملية اصلا *


----------



## نيرو (12 مايو 2008)

*رد على: {}   كيف تتم عملية تصحيح البصر بالليزر ؟؟ الشرح بالصور*

كلام جميل ومفيد
ممكن اسألة عن العين
اولا. احيانا يقع رمش عيني داخل عيني ويؤالمني .مما يجعلني ادعك عيني وادمع وعيني تحمر؟


----------



## جُرُوحْ (12 مايو 2008)

*رد على: {}   كيف تتم عملية تصحيح البصر بالليزر ؟؟ الشرح بالصور*



> كلام جميل ومفيد
> ممكن اسألة عن العين
> اولا. احيانا يقع رمش عيني داخل عيني ويؤالمني .مما يجعلني ادعك عيني وادمع وعيني تحمر؟


ده الطبيعى للانسان او لو الاحمرار با استمرار فيفضل الذهاب لدكتور


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 مايو 2008)

*رد على: {}   كيف تتم عملية تصحيح البصر بالليزر ؟؟ الشرح بالصور*

ميرررسى يا ميريام على الموضووع والمعلومات الجديده وربنا يباركك يا قمرررررر .


----------



## kajo (13 مايو 2008)

*رد على: {}   كيف تتم عملية تصحيح البصر بالليزر ؟؟ الشرح بالصور*

موضوع فعلا مفييييييد وقيم جدا

ميرسى ميريام على المعلومات الرائعه دى


----------



## wawa_smsm (13 مايو 2008)

*رد على: {}   كيف تتم عملية تصحيح البصر بالليزر ؟؟ الشرح بالصور*

موضوع رائع ومفيد فعلا
شكرا لتعبك


----------



## وليم تل (14 مايو 2008)

*رد على: {}   كيف تتم عملية تصحيح البصر بالليزر ؟؟ الشرح بالصور*

شكرا مريمتى
على المعلومات القيمة
مودتى​


----------



## mero_engel (14 مايو 2008)

*رد على: {}   كيف تتم عملية تصحيح البصر بالليزر ؟؟ الشرح بالصور*

*طب وعلي ايه تعب القلب*
*مالها الناس لما تلبس نضارات *
*مش اريح من وجع القلب دا ههههههههه*
*ميرسي يا مريمتي موضوع مفيد *
*ميرسي علي المعلومات*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## Meriamty (25 مايو 2008)

*رد على: {}   كيف تتم عملية تصحيح البصر بالليزر ؟؟ الشرح بالصور*



جُرُوحْ قال:


> *ميرسي عالمعلوماات المفيدة والمهمة
> وعندى تنبية بخصوص تصحيح الابصار مش كل ما نسمع عن مركز تصحيح الابصار
> ننخدع مش كل شخص نظره يبقى التصحيح او ينفع يعمل العملية اصلا *



 

اكيد طبعا يا جروح الدكتور بيكون متخصص وعارف 

اذا ممكن العمليه او لاء عشان كده بنختار الدكتور كويس 

وربنا طبعا يكون مع اى حد بيعمل عمليه زى دى 

ميرسى جدا يا جروح ربنا يباركك 


​


----------



## Meriamty (25 مايو 2008)

*رد على: {}   كيف تتم عملية تصحيح البصر بالليزر ؟؟ الشرح بالصور*



نيرو قال:


> كلام جميل ومفيد
> ممكن اسألة عن العين
> اولا. احيانا يقع رمش عيني داخل عيني ويؤالمني .مما يجعلني ادعك عيني وادمع وعيني تحمر؟




 

دى حاجه بتحصلى انا كمان كتير وبتنرفزنى جدااا 

بس بغسلها بميه بارده وبترجع العين طبيعيه بعد دقايق 




​


----------



## Meriamty (25 مايو 2008)

*رد على: {}   كيف تتم عملية تصحيح البصر بالليزر ؟؟ الشرح بالصور*



Dona Nabil قال:


> ميرررسى يا ميريام على الموضووع والمعلومات الجديده وربنا يباركك يا قمرررررر .




 

العفو يا قمر 

نورتى الموضوع بحضورك الجميل ربنا يباركك 



​


----------



## Meriamty (25 مايو 2008)

*رد على: {}   كيف تتم عملية تصحيح البصر بالليزر ؟؟ الشرح بالصور*



kajo قال:


> موضوع فعلا مفييييييد وقيم جدا
> 
> ميرسى ميريام على المعلومات الرائعه دى




 

ميرسى يا كاجووو لحضورك الجميل ربنا يباركك 



​


----------



## Meriamty (25 مايو 2008)

*رد على: {}   كيف تتم عملية تصحيح البصر بالليزر ؟؟ الشرح بالصور*



wawa_smsm قال:


> موضوع رائع ومفيد فعلا
> شكرا لتعبك




 

ميرسى يا سمسم 

نورت الموضوع ربنا يباركك 


​


----------



## Meriamty (25 مايو 2008)

*رد على: {}   كيف تتم عملية تصحيح البصر بالليزر ؟؟ الشرح بالصور*



وليم تل قال:


> شكرا مريمتى
> على المعلومات القيمة
> مودتى​




 

العفو يا وليم 

وشكرا لتشجيعك ربنا يباركك 


​


----------



## Meriamty (25 مايو 2008)

*رد على: {}   كيف تتم عملية تصحيح البصر بالليزر ؟؟ الشرح بالصور*



mero_engel قال:


> *طب وعلي ايه تعب القلب*
> *مالها الناس لما تلبس نضارات *
> *مش اريح من وجع القلب دا ههههههههه*
> *ميرسي يا مريمتي موضوع مفيد *
> ...




 

هههههههههههه 

بس فعلا العمليه دى مهمه جدااا بالنسبه لناس كتير يا ميرو 

ميرسى جدا يا قمر لتواجدك الراائع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك 



​


----------



## الملك العقرب (5 ديسمبر 2008)

معلومات مفيدة بجد تسلم ايدك


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (5 ديسمبر 2008)

موضوع جميل جدا كان نفسى اعرف ازاى بيعملوا العمليه دى بس بجد عمليه صعبه وتخوف
ميرسى ليكى يا مريمتى​


----------



## جيلان (5 ديسمبر 2008)

*شرح مبسط وطريقتة رائعة
ميرسى حبيبتى موضوع اكثر من رائع*


----------



## cobcob (9 ديسمبر 2008)

*بجد انا بشكر ربنا انى ماقريتش الموضوع ده قبل ما اعمل العملية
بس حصل خير
ههههههههههههههه
بس بجد انا اول مرة قرا الشرح الدقيق ده والبسيط فى نفس الوقت
ميرسى على الموضوع الجميل يا ميريامتى*​


----------

